# UK Dental Hygienist/Therapist seeking advice



## libikins

Hi everyone,

I am a newly qualified UK Dental Hygienist and Therapist wanting to move to NZ in the next couple of years.
Are there any ex-pat Hygienists/Therapists who could offer advice?

Thanks,

Libby


----------



## nznznz

libikins said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a newly qualified UK Dental Hygienist and Therapist wanting to move to NZ in the next couple of years.
> Are there any ex-pat Hygienists/Therapists who could offer advice?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Libby


Hi Libby, I was wondering if you could help me. Its been a little while since you posted this, i was wondering if you had any luck with your desire to work in Nz with your UK qualification. My girlfriend is wanting to do exactly the same thing as you did or are doing, she has the same qualification and currently investigating the possibility of working in Nz. Any advice would be greatly appriciated


----------



## libikins

*Dental Hygiene and Therapy*



nznznz said:


> Hi Libby, I was wondering if you could help me. Its been a little while since you posted this, i was wondering if you had any luck with your desire to work in Nz with your UK qualification. My girlfriend is wanting to do exactly the same thing as you did or are doing, she has the same qualification and currently investigating the possibility of working in Nz. Any advice would be greatly appriciated


Hi there,
Right - I've not made the move yet!
But I have found out - 
- The hygiene part of our qualification is recognised
- The therapy part is not
- The NZ dental board would need to assess our qualification in order for us to register. This means £££ and sending our course curriculum, record of academic achievement, references etc to them. If they accept the qualification there is a further fee to register.
- They also request you have some experience in the country where you are currently registered (this is my reason for waiting to apply!)

I have an email from the NZ board; if you want me to forward it to you let me know.

Libby


----------



## ljceaser

Hi All,

I'm still studying but hope to graduate next year - do you know anything about moving out to australia to work? is it the same as NZ?

Laura


----------



## libikins

ljceaser said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm still studying but hope to graduate next year - do you know anything about moving out to australia to work? is it the same as NZ?
> 
> Laura



Hi Laura,

Aus do not recognise our qualifications. The process is re-sitting exams. Other option is to reg in NZ and then go to Aus. For some odd reason Aus then let you work! The process is rubbish either way. I'm starting visa applications for NZ.... 

Good luck with your course and the Aus move! Happy to answer any questions I can. 

Libby x


----------



## ljceaser

oooh i want to visit there any way so I may as well go the NZ way!! Thanks!! 

Is it very expensive to get it all assessed in NZ? what sort of price am I looking at to do this? 

Best of luck on the application process!!


----------



## libikins

ljceaser said:


> oooh i want to visit there any way so I may as well go the NZ way!! Thanks!!
> 
> Is it very expensive to get it all assessed in NZ? what sort of price am I looking at to do this?
> 
> Best of luck on the application process!!



I'm not sure if you have to work in NZ for x amount of years before going to Aus or not. 
Process isn't cheap. 
Hygiene and therapy are separately assessed. If you hold a BSc and are GDC reg, your hygiene qualification will be recognised. 
Therapy isn't...so they assess the curriculum, references etc. You need min.2 years experience. Ball park for both is currently around £2500. Plus your visa, medicals etc....

Hope that helps! x


----------



## ljceaser

Hi Libby,

Thanks for your help so far! I'm at Birmingham dental hospital studying so hopefully my director can give all the info and curriculum details!

Would you be able to forward me the email you received from the NZ board? Just want to start organising exactly what I need for 3 years time hahah!

Laura x


----------



## libikins

Hi Laura,
Yeah I'll find it and send it on to you. I was at BDH too....only just twigged who you are!! Find me on FB and send your email address - Libby Currie.
You should have been given the curriculum on starting at BDH. You will get your academic record when you finish - keep it safe! 
Who knows, the process may be easier in a few years time! 
I'm in contact with a DHT out in NZ who is finding it really tough - no nurse support, rubbish bosses and cannot give LA as the NZ dental board don't recognise the qualification. Trying to establish whether she has a diploma or BSc. 
Any way. Find me on FB and feel free to bombard me with question....about NZ or BDH!!!
Speak soon. Libby xx


----------



## ljceaser

I thought it was you haha!!! 

Will add you now!! It sounds like its hard work out there! I just want to do hygiene to be honest and earn a bit of money before going out to australia ! 

Just have no idea how to start the process!


----------



## kabu123

Hello, I have just came across your post and it's been a while since it was last active! I recently graduated from BDH, and was wondering how have you found moving to NZ? Did you manage to make the move and how was the process? It's something I'm considering in a few years time so want to start planning now  
It would be great to hear from you! Thank you


----------

